# Matthew Poole on 1 Samuel (cont. x2)



## dildaysc (Sep 10, 2021)

It is comparatively easy to begin in humility than to end in humility.

Behold, the sad case of King Saul...









Poole on 1 Samuel 9:18-21: Saul's First Encounter with Samuel


Verse 18:[1] Then Saul drew near to Samuel in the gate, and said, Tell me, I pray thee, where the seer’s house is. [Saul drew near to Samuel in the midst of the gate[2]] That is, he met Samuel immediately upon passing the very gate (Vatablus). Here, אֶת[3] is put in the place of אֶל/to; as...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 17, 2021)

Samuel began his career in humility, and ended it in like manner, willingly giving honor to another.

Saul began in humility, but ended in pride and tyranny.

How difficult a thing is humility to maintain!









Poole on 1 Samuel 9:22-24: Saul at Samuel's Feast


Verse 22:[1] And Samuel took Saul and his servant, and brought them into the parlour, and made them sit in the chiefest place among them that were bidden, which were about thirty persons. [He brough them into the dining room, לִשְׁכָּתָה] Into the chamber (Montanus), the vaulted room...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 21, 2021)

Saul receives the Word of God, but grows forgetful of this privilege.

A cautionary tale concerning pride and forgetfulness...









Poole on 1 Samuel 9:25-27: Samuel's Secret Communion with Saul


Verse 25:[1] And when they were come down from the high place into the city, Samuel communed with Saul upon (Deut. 22:8; 2 Sam. 11:2; Acts 10:9) the top of the house. [And he spoke with Saul] Either concerning religion and piety (Rabbi Salomon in Martyr, similarly Lyra, Tostatus and...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 22, 2021)

A translation milestone!

Poole's "Synopsis" on 1 Samuel 9 is available for the first time in English!

Free and online!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/1-samuel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 24, 2021)

Poole outlines 1 Samuel 10. It is time for Israel to have her first king, Saul.









Poole's Outline of 1 Samuel 10


Samuel anointeth Saul, 1; confirms him by prediction of three signs, 2-8. Saul prophesies, 9-13. He cometh to his uncle; telleth him what Samuel had said concerning the asses, but concealeth the matter of the kingdom, 14-16. Samuel assembleth the people at Mizpeh, 17-20. Saul is chosen king...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 29, 2021)

In 1 Samuel, the office of Judge waxes old; the era of the kings has come!









Poole on 1 Samuel 10:1: The Anointing of Saul


Verse 1:[1] Then (1 Sam. 9:16; 16:13; 2 Kings 9:3, 6) Samuel took a vial of oil, and poured it upon his head, (Ps. 2:12) and kissed him, and said, Is it not because (Acts 13:21) the LORD hath anointed thee to be captain over (Deut. 32:9; Ps. 78:71) his inheritance? [A lentil-shaped vessel of...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## Anti-Babylon (Sep 29, 2021)

dildaysc said:


> In 1 Samuel, the office of Judge waxes old; the era of the kings has come!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Note that, although the anointing of Kings is commanded by no law, as far as I know, it is employed repeatedly as customary even before those times. "

Yes, for why should there be law regarding an office God never had a design for? When they rejected the Judges and asked for a king, they rejected God as their king.
Great stuff by the way. I love all this.


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 30, 2021)

Anti-Babylon said:


> "Note that, although the anointing of Kings is commanded by no law, as far as I know, it is employed repeatedly as customary even before those times. "
> 
> Yes, for why should there be law regarding an office God never had a design for? When they rejected the Judges and asked for a king, they rejected God as their king.
> Great stuff by the way. I love all this.


Very kind. Thank you.


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 2, 2021)

Civil magistrates are accountable to King Jesus, and will be made to feel it sooner or later.

"The first place Samuel directed him to was a sepulchre, the sepulchre of one of his ancestors, for Rachel died in travail with Benjamin; there he must read a lecture of his own mortality, and now that he had a crown in his eye must think of his grave, in which all his honour would be laid in the dust" (Matthew Henry).









Poole on 1 Samuel 10:2: Saul's First Sign


Verse 2:[1] When thou art departed from me to day, then thou shalt find two men by (Gen. 35:19, 20) Rachel’s sepulchre in the border of Benjamin (Josh. 18:28) at Zelzah; and they will say unto thee, The asses which thou wentest to seek are found: and, lo, thy father hath left the care (Heb...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 7, 2021)

A message for Washington:

"These two loaves, which were the first tribute paid to this newly-anointed king, might serve for an admonition to him not to spend the wealth of his crown in luxury, but still to be content with plain food. Bread is the staff of life." -Matthew Henry









Poole on 1 Samuel 10:3, 4: Saul's Second Sign


Verse 3:[1] Then shalt thou go on forward from thence, and thou shalt come to the plain of Tabor, and there shall meet thee three men going up (Gen. 28:22; 35:1, 3, 7) to God to Beth-el, one carrying three kids, and another carrying three loaves of bread, and another carrying a bottle of wine…...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 12, 2021)

Interested in Exclusive Psalmody? You will not want to miss this (including "Comments"). Samuel's "Sons of the Prophets" are an important, but often neglected, link in the History of the Service of Song.









Poole on 1 Samuel 10:5, 6: Saul's Third Sign


Verse 5:[1] After that thou shalt come to (1 Sam. 10:10) the hill of God, (1 Sam. 13:3) where is the garrison of the Philistines: and it shall come to pass, when thou art come thither to the city, that thou shalt meet a company of prophets coming down (1 Sam. 9:12) from the high place with a...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 18, 2021)

"The greatest of men (including kings) must own themselves in subjection to God and his word" (Matthew Henry).









Poole on 1 Samuel 10:7, 8: Samuel's Instructions to Saul


Verse 7:[1] And let it be, when these (Ex. 4:8; Luke 2:12) signs (Heb. it shall come to pass that when these signs,[2] etc.) are come unto thee, that thou do as occasion serve thee (Heb. do for thee as thine hand shall find;[3] Judg. 9:33[4]); (Judg. 6:12) for God is with thee. [When these...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 23, 2021)

Our national charade (in which we Christians are complicit): When we do important things in the public sphere (politics, economics, foreign policy, war, etc.), we have all agreed to pretend that there is no God.

Consider: Is not Saul most agreeable to the eye as a ruler, when most under the influence of the Spirit of God?









Poole on 1 Samuel 10:9-12: Saul among the Prophets


Verse 9:[1] And it was so, that when he had turned his back (Heb. shoulder[2]) to go from Samuel, God gave (Heb. turned[3]) him another heart: and all those signs came to pass that day. [When he had turned his shoulder, etc.] Samuel had promised that Saul would be changed, etc., after the...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 29, 2021)

We must be watchful against pride. As we grow, and advance in sanctification, the danger of pride also grows. The glory of sanctification is to be ascribed to the Lord; but, as soon as we attribute the progress to ourselves, we fall.

Saul begins in a charming humility, but ends in an unseemly and self-destructive pride...









Poole on 1 Samuel 10:13-16: Saul's Humble Return to Private Life


Verse 13:[1] And when he had made an end of prophesying, he came to the high place. [He ceased to prophesy] Not only from the act of prophesying (in this manner all often cease), but from the habit, in which Saul differs from them, Numbers 11:25. Those elders did not cease, they remained ever...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 3, 2021)

It is folly to trust in human government to save.

Consider Samuel's complaint, as Israel looks to a king, rather than their God, for salvation...









Poole on 1 Samuel 10:17-21: Casting Lots for a King


Verse 17:[1] And Samuel called the people together (Judg. 11:11; 20:1; 1 Sam. 11:15) unto the LORD (1 Sam. 7:5, 6) to Mizpeh… [And he assembled the people] Although it had already been ascertained, what had pleased the Lord in the designation of a King (Sanchez, Menochius). Question: But why...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 5, 2021)

The Most High has set a King over us, Jesus Christ the Righteous (Psalm 2), and given us a "law/manner of the kingdom" (1 Samuel 10:25).

Perhaps we should revisit the compromise with the Deists at the Constitutional Congress...









Poole on 1 Samuel 10:22-25: The Manner of the Kingdom


Verse 22:[1] Therefore they (1 Sam. 23:2, 4, 10, 11) enquired of the LORD further, if the man should yet come thither. And the LORD answered, Behold, he hath hid himself among the stuff. [And after these things they consulted the Lord (similarly Pagnine), וַיִּשְׁאֲלוּ־עוֹד֙ בַּֽיהוָ֔ה] And...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 9, 2021)

"Thus differently are men affected to our exalted Redeemer. God hath set him king upon the holy hill of Sion. There is a remnant that submit to him, rejoice in him, bring him presents, and follow him wherever he goes; and they are those whose hearts God has touched, whom he has made willing in the day of his power. But there are others who despise him, who ask, How shall this man save us? They are offended in him, stumble at his external meanness, and they will be broken by it." -Matthew Henry









Poole on 1 Samuel 10:26, 27: A Mixed Reception of the New King


Verse 26:[1] And Saul also went home (Judg. 20:14; 1 Sam. 11:4) to Gibeah; and there went with him a band of men, whose hearts God had touched. [Saul departed unto his own house] As if he had not changed his old manners because of new honors, but he was retaining his former humility in his new...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 10, 2021)

Biblical instruction on Civil Government has never been more important.

1 Samuel 10 is full of such teaching. Poole's "Synopsis" on 1 Samuel 10 is now available in English, free and online!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/1-samuel


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 11, 2021)

"In this chapter we have the firstfruits of Saul's government, in the glorious rescue of Jabesh-gilead out of the hands of the Ammonites. Let not Israel thence infer that therefore they did well to ask a king (God could and would have saved them without one); but let them admire God's goodness, that he did not reject them when they rejected him..." --Matthew Henry









Poole's Outline of 1 Samuel 11: Saul's First Military Expedition


Nahash besiegeth them of Jabesh-gilead; offereth them a reproachful condition; they have seven days granted them to consult and seek relief; they send messengers to Saul, 1-5. He is provoked; sends messengers to all the Israelites to come in to their help; they come to the number of three...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 12, 2021)

Something for Americans to consider...

"They had lost the virtue of Israelites, else they would not have thus lost the valour of Israelites, nor tamely yielded to serve an Ammonite, without one bold struggle for themselves. Had they not broken their covenant with God, and forsaken his service, they needed not thus to have courted a covenant with a Gentile nation, and offered themselves to serve them." --Matthew Henry









Poole on 1 Samuel 11:1, 2: Crisis at Jabesh-Gilead


Verse 1:[1] Then (1 Sam. 12:12) Nahash the Ammonite came up, and encamped against (Judg. 21:8) Jabesh-gilead: and all the men of Jabesh said unto Nahash, (Gen. 26:28; Ex. 23:32; 1 Kings 20:34; Job 41:4; Ezek. 17:13) Make a covenant with us, and we will serve thee. [Nahash went up] The...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 16, 2021)

In our distresses, when we cry to others, we may or may not be heard.

When we cry out to Jesus, we are always heard on high. What a comfort!









Poole on 1 Samuel 11:3, 4: A Cry for Help!


Verse 3:[1] And the elders of Jabesh said unto him, Give us (Heb. forbear us[2]) seven days’ respite, that we may send messengers unto all the coasts of Israel: and then, if there be no man to save us, we will come out to thee. [Grant to us seven days] Of such grants made for a day under...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 19, 2021)

A message for Washington...

'Good magistrates are in pain if their subjects are in tears.' -Matthew Henry









Poole on 1 Samuel 11:5-8: Oxen Hewn and an Army Raised


Verse 5:[1] And, behold, Saul came after the herd out of the field; and Saul said, What aileth the people that they weep? And they told him the tidings of the men of Jabesh. [Behold, Saul was coming, following the oxen from the field] Some, thinking this beneath a King, say that for the sake...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 22, 2021)

Here, Saul is a fine figure of a civil magistrate, serving his people...rather than serving himself of his people. May the Lord raise up such in these Western lands...









Poole on 1 Samuel 11:9-11: Saul's First Victory!


Verse 9:[1] And they said unto the messengers that came, Thus shall ye say unto the men of Jabesh-gilead, To morrow, by that time the sun be hot, ye shall have help (or, deliverance[2]). And the messengers came and shewed it to the men of Jabesh; and they were glad. [Tomorrow] [Some take it...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 2, 2021)

A lesson for the present time, and for our land...

Saul's gov't began in humility, mercy, and service; but it ends in pride, jealousy, rapaciousness, and cruelty.

"Ye did run well; who did hinder you..."









Poole on 1 Samuel 11:12-15: Saul's Kingship Confirmed


Verse 12:[1] And the people said unto Samuel, (1 Sam. 10:27) Who is he that said, Shall Saul reign over us? (see Luke 19:27) bring the men, that we may put them to death. [To Samuel] Rather than to Saul, lest they should provoke Saul to vengeance in his own cause (Mendoza generally out of...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 3, 2021)

A translation milestone! Poole's "Synopsis" on 1 Samuel 11 (Saul's first military victory) is now available for the 1st time in English! free and online!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/1-samuel


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 4, 2021)

"I gave thee a king in mine anger, and took him away in my wrath." (Hos 13:11)

Something for our country to consider...

Join us for the study of 1 Samuel 12 (so many Biblical principles of good government!).

New posts every few days...









Poole's Outline of 1 Samuel 12: A King Given in Anger


Samuel having appointed a king unto the people, testifieth his own integrity, to which they witness, 1-5. He setteth before them the sins of their ancestors, and their own sin in asking a king, 6-13; comforts them if they will obey the Lord; threateneth the disobedient; terrifies them by...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 10, 2021)

William Symington's Messiah the Prince: 'Exemplary behaviour is necessary to give due moral effect to official administration. Laws however wise, acts however equitable, intentions however pure, cannot have the same influence on others when they proceed from persons who are themselves destitute of moral character.'









Poole on 1 Samuel 12:1-5: Samuel's Solemn Protestation


Verse 1:[1] And Samuel said unto all Israel, Behold, I have hearkened unto (1 Sam. 8:5, 19, 20) your voice in all that ye said unto me, and (1 Sam. 10:24; 11:14, 15) have made a king over you. [Now, Samuel said] Question: Why would he reprove the Israelites only now, rather than previously...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 17, 2021)

A lesson for our nation...

"[Samuel] reminds them of the great goodness of God to them and to their fathers, gives them an abstract of the history of their nation, that, by the consideration of the great things God had done for them, they might be for ever engaged to love him and serve him." (Matthew Henry)









Poole on 1 Samuel 12:6-8: A History of the Lord's Mercies, Part 1


Verse 6:[1] And Samuel said unto the people, (Mic. 6:4) It is the LORD that advanced (or, made[2]) Moses and Aaron, and that brought your fathers up out of the land of Egypt. [It is the Lord that made Moses and Aaron] The speech is imperfect; and, so that the sense might be plain, it seems...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 25, 2021)

In ancient times, Samuel displayed the aggravation of Israel's sins, in that they continued in transgression in the face of God's judgments and mercies.

What would he say to America?









Poole on 1 Samuel 12:9-13: A History of the Lord's Mercies, Part 2


Verse 9:[1] And when they (Judg. 3:7) forgat the LORD their God, (Judg. 4:2) he sold them into the hand of Sisera, captain of the host of Hazor, and into the hand of (Judg. 10:7; 13:1) the Philistines, and into the hand of the king (Judg. 3:12) of Moab, and they fought against them. [Who were...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 6, 2022)

From the first founding of her monarchy, Israel was required to serve the Lord, government and people.

This was not unique to Israel, but is required of all the nations of the earth (see Psalm 2), including America.









Poole on 1 Samuel 12:14, 15: National Obedience to the Lord


Verse 14:[1] If ye will (Josh. 24:14; Ps. 81:13, 14) fear the LORD, and serve him, and obey his voice, and not rebel against the commandment (Heb. mouth[2]) of the LORD, then shall both ye and also the king that reigneth over you continue following (Heb. be after[3]) the LORD your God… [If ye...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 10, 2022)

As it was for Israel of old, so it is with us now. It can be very difficult for us to see our national, corporate sins...the sins of the many.

"'To ask us a king': so horribly were they biassed with their prejudices and passions, that nothing but a miracle could convince them of this particular sin." -Matthew Poole









Poole on 1 Samuel 12:16-19: Conviction of Political Sin


Verse 16:[1] Now therefore (Ex. 14:13, 31) stand and see this great thing, which the LORD will do before your eyes. Stand: By standing he intends not the posture of their bodies, but the consistency of their minds, by serious and fixed consideration. Verse 17:[2] Is it not (Prov. 26:1) wheat...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 17, 2022)

At our Constitutional Congress, we decided not to the follow the Lord, but the "vanities" of our own mind and imagination.

But, in this our hour of need, these "vanities" cannot save, as the living God can and does. Samuel reminds of us this...









Poole on 1 Samuel 12:20-22: Samuel's Call to National Faithfulness


Verse 20:[1] And Samuel said unto the people, Fear not: ye have done all this wickedness: yet turn not aside from following the LORD, but serve the LORD with all your heart… [Fear ye not] Namely, with a servile fear (Mendoza). They were shocked by the sudden tempest, fearing that something...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 21, 2022)

"Remember, Christian, thou art a covenant servant, and one thing thou art as such bound to do is, to pray to thy God without ceasing, 1 Thessalonians 5:17." -William Gurnall









Poole on 1 Samuel 12:23-25: Duties of Prophet and People Moving Forward


Verse 23:[1] Moreover as for me, God forbid that I should sin against the LORD (Acts 12:5; Rom. 1:9; Col. 1:9; 2 Tim. 1:3) in ceasing (Heb. from ceasing[2]) to pray for you: but (Ps. 34:11; Prov. 4:11) I will teach you the (1 Kings 8:36; 2 Chron. 6:27; Jer. 6:16) good and the right way… [Far...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 25, 2022)

A translation milestone! Poole's masterly "Synopsis" on 1 Samuel 12 is available for the first time in English! free and online!

And, given the political situation in the Western World, 1 Samuel 12 is particularly instructive...

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/1-samuel


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 3, 2022)

'Saul appears here (1 Samuel 13) a very silly prince...[and] the people appear hear a very miserable people.... This they got by casting off God's government, and making themselves like the nations: all their glory departed from them.' -Matthew Henry









Poole's Outline of 1 Samuel 13: Saul's Declension


Saul and Jonathan’s select band. Jonathan smiteth the garrison of the Philistines at Gibeah: the people are called together at Gilgal, 1-4. The Philistines’ great host: the Israelites run into caves; and tremble, 5-7. Saul offereth before Samuel cometh to him; he reproves him for it...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 5, 2022)

1 Samuel 13:1 has captivated and confounded students of the Hebrew Bible for millennia.

Poole takes a deep dive into the history of interpretation...









Poole on 1 Samuel 13:1, 2: Saul's Chosen Men


Verse 1:[1] Saul reigned one year (Heb. the son of one year in his reigning[2]); and when he had reigned two years over Israel… [A son of one year was Saul when he began to reign, בֶּן־שָׁנָ֖ה שָׁא֣וּל בְּמָלְכ֑וֹ] A son of a year was Saul in ruling it (Munster, Montanus). A son of a year...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 11, 2022)

"Nothing makes the name of Israel odious to those that are without so much as the fraud and dishonesty of those that are called by that worthy name. If professors of religion cheat and overreach, break their word and betray their trust, religion suffers by it, and is had in abomination with the Philistines." --Matthew Henry









Poole on 1 Samuel 13:3, 4: Jonathan's Assault on the Philistines


Verse 3:[1] And Jonathan (1 Sam. 10:5) smote the garrison of the Philistines that was in Geba (or, the hill[2]), and the Philistines heard of it. And Saul blew the trumpet throughout all the land, saying, Let the Hebrews hear. [And Jonathan smote the outpost, etc., נְצִיב] They render it...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 15, 2022)

A seasonable lesson for a country trusting in government...

"They were in a strait, notwithstanding their former presumption, that if they had a king they should be free from all such straits. And hereby God intended to teach them the vanity of all carnal confidence in men; and that they did not one jot less need the help and favour of God now than they did before, when they had no king." --Matthew Poole









Poole on 1 Samuel 13:5: Philistine Might


Verse 5:[1] And the Philistines gathered themselves together to fight with Israel, thirty thousand chariots, and six thousand horsemen, and people as the sand which is on the sea shore in multitude: and they came up, and pitched in Michmash, eastward from Beth-aven. [Thirty thousands of...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 18, 2022)

Seasonable...

"Here, the people are able to see the vanity of their counsel. They wanted to have a prince, under whom they might live securely and in peace. But no king is able to furnish this." -Peter Martyr









Poole on 1 Samuel 13:6, 7: Fear and Flight


Verse 6:[1] When the men of Israel saw that they were in a strait, (for the people were distressed,) then the people (Judg. 6:2) did hide themselves in caves, and in thickets, and in rocks, and in high places, and in pits. [And when the men of Israel saw that they set in a tight space (for the...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 22, 2022)

'A divine warrant is necessary for every element of doctrine, government and worship in the church; that is, whatsoever in these spheres is not commanded in the Scriptures, either expressly or by good and necessary consequence from their statements, is forbidden.' -John L. Girardeau









Poole on 1 Samuel 13:8, 9: Saul's Sinful Sacrifice


Verse 8:[1] (1 Sam. 10:8) And he tarried seven days, according to the set time that Samuel had appointed: but Samuel came not to Gilgal; and the people were scattered from him. [And they were tarrying seven days according to the appointment of Samuel, וַיִּ֣יחֶל׀ שִׁבְעַ֣ת יָמִ֗ים לַמּוֹעֵד֙...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 25, 2022)

As it was in Saul, so in us...

Fallen man has a highly developed ability to make excuses and justify the self.

It is so much better to repent and amend...









Poole on 1 Samuel 13:10-12: Saul's Self-Justification


Verse 10:[1] And it came to pass, that as soon as he had made an end of offering the burnt offering, behold, Samuel came; and Saul went out to meet him, that he might salute him (Heb. bless him[2]). [Behold, Samuel was coming] That is, it was announced to him that Samuel was approaching...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 1, 2022)

"Those that disobey the commandments of God do foolishly for themselves. Sin is folly, and sinners are the greatest fools." -Matthew Henry

Note: Government officials are not exempt. Let them spin as they will, sin is folly still.









Poole on 1 Samuel 13:13, 14: Samuel's Sentence


Verse 13:[1] And Samuel said to Saul, (2 Chron. 16:9) Thou hast done foolishly: (1 Sam. 15:11) thou hast not kept the commandment of the LORD thy God, which he commanded thee: for now would the LORD have established thy kingdom upon Israel for ever. [Thou hast done foolishly (thus Jonathan...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 16, 2022)

Consider out national condition...

"Thus were they for their sin diminished and brought low.... If they had not been dispirited, they could not have been disarmed, but it was sin that made them naked to their shame." -Matthew Henry









Poole on 1 Samuel 13:15-23: Unarmed and Afraid before Enemies


Verse 15:[1] And Samuel arose, and gat him up from Gilgal unto Gibeah of Benjamin. And Saul numbered the people that were present (Heb. found[2]) with him, (1 Sam. 14:2) about six hundred men. [Now, Samuel arose] Therefore, Saul had not yet been rejected, because Samuel forsake him (Sanchez)...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 17, 2022)

For the first time in English...

Matthew Poole's "Synopsis" on 1 Samuel 13 (Saul's Declension) is now available in its entirety! free and online!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/1-samuel


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 18, 2022)

Even in times of spiritual declension, with wickedness dwelling in high places, God is well able to edify His people, and to rouse them to acts of spiritual valor! Blessed be the Name of the Lord!









Poole's Outline of 1 Samuel 14: Jonathan's Valor and Victory


Jonathan and his armour-bearer secretly smite the Philistines’ army; they slay one another, 1-15; which being perceived, 16, 17, Saul pursueth the Philistines, the captivated and hidden Israelites joining in the pursuit, 18-23. Saul adjureth the people not to eat any thing till evening...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 24, 2022)

Words for our times...

"The wicked flee when no man pursueth: but the righteous are bold as a lion."

Illustrated in Saul and Jonathan...









Poole on 1 Samuel 14:1-4: Saul's Hesitancy; Jonathan's Intrepidity


[circa 1067 BC] Verse 1:[1] Now it came to pass upon a day (or, there was a day[2]), that Jonathan the son of Saul said unto the young man that bare his armour, Come, and let us go over to the Philistines’ garrison, that is on the other side. But he told not his father. [It happened on a...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 30, 2022)

A seasonable word, in troubled times...

"There is no restraint to the LORD to save by many or by few." (1 Sam. 14:6).

"This is a true easily granted in general, that it is all alike to Omnipotence what the instruments are by which it works; and yet it is not so easy to apply it to a particular case; when we are but few and feeble then to believe that God can not only save us, but save by us, this is an instance of faith, which, wherever it is, shall obtain a good report. Let this strengthen the weak and encourage the timid: let it be pleaded with God for the enforcing of our petitions and with ourselves for the silencing of our fears" (Matthew Henry).









Poole on 1 Samuel 14:4-7: Jonathan, Bold as a Lion


Verse 4:[1] And between the passages, by which Jonathan sought to go over (1 Sam. 13:23) unto the Philistines’ garrison, there was a sharp rock on the one side, and a sharp rock on the other side: and the name of the one was Bozez, and the name of the other Seneh. [Now, there were between the...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 2, 2022)

Was it lawful for Jonathan to require a sign of God?

Poole surveys the historic positions...









Poole on 1 Samuel 14:8-12: Jonathan's Fleece


Verse 8:[1] Then said Jonathan, Behold, we will pass over unto these men, and we will discover ourselves unto them. Verse 9:[2] If they say thus unto us, Tarry (Heb. be still[3]) until we come to you; then we will stand still in our place, and will not go up unto them. [If they speak in such a...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 9, 2022)

In a day when men's hearts fail them for fear at the mere trembling of a leaf, Jonathan's courage, roused by his confidence in the Most High, is stunning.

An example for us to contemplate and imitate...









Poole on 1 Samuel 14:13, 14: Jonathan's Intrepid Attack


Verse 13:[1] And Jonathan climbed up upon his hands and upon his feet, and his armourbearer after him: and they fell before Jonathan; and his armourbearer slew after him. [Now, he ascended] Not in the sight of the Philistines, but from another direction (Menochius, Mendoza out of Cajetan and...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 20, 2022)

As men's hearts fail them for fear...

"Those that will not fear the eternal God, He can make afraid of a shadow. See Proverbs 21:1; Isaiah 33:14." -Matthew Henry









Poole on 1 Samuel 14:15, 16: Trembling and Slaughter in the Philistine Camp


Verse 15:[1] And (Judg. 7:21; 2 Kings 7:7; Job 18:11) there was trembling in the host, in the field, and among all the people: the garrison, and (1 Sam. 13:17) the spoilers, they also trembled, and the earth quaked: so it was (Gen. 35:5) a very great trembling (Heb. a trembling of God[2])...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 27, 2022)

"Our Lord Jesus has conquered our spiritual enemies, routed and dispersed them, so that we are cowards indeed if we will not stand to our arms when it is only to pursue the victory and to divide the spoil." -Matthew Henry









Poole on 1 Samuel 14:17-23: Israel on the Offensive!


Verse 17:[1] Then said Saul unto the people that were with him, Number now, and see who is gone from us. And when they had numbered, behold, Jonathan and his armourbearer were not there. Saul probably supposed that not only Jonathan, but also some considerable number of his army, was gone, and...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (May 4, 2022)

Saul's Vow? wise or foolish? lawful or unlawful?

Poole investigates...









Poole on 1 Samuel 14:24: Saul's Rash Vow


Verse 24:[1] And the men of Israel were distressed that day: for Saul (Josh. 6:26) had adjured the people, saying, Cursed be the man that eateth any food until evening, that I may be avenged on mine enemies. So none of the people tasted any food. [And the men of Israel were joined together...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (May 11, 2022)

George Swinnock's Christian Man's Calling: 'The vessels that are always leaking, must stand constantly under the conduit to get what they lose. When Jonathan, through fasting, became faint, he tasted a little honey, and his eyes were enlightened. "How much more," said he, "if haply the people had eaten liberally of the spoil of their enemies which they found? for had there not been now a much greater slaughter among the Philistines," 1 Samuel 14:29-30. The more a Christian mindeth divine ordinances, in obedience to God's precept, and affiance on God's promise, the more strength he shall receive to conquer his spiritual adversaries, and to discharge the several duties incumbent on him.'









Poole on 1 Samuel 14:25-30: Jonathan's Unwitting Violation of the Oath


Verse 25:[1] (Deut. 9:28; Matt. 3:5) And all they of the land came to a wood; and there was (Ex. 3:8; Num. 13:27; Matt. 3:4) honey upon the ground. [And all the common people of the land went, וְכָל־הָאָ֖רֶץ בָּ֣אוּ] And all the land, they went (Montanus). The people of the land (Pagnine)...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (May 20, 2022)

"To put a stop to this irregularity, Saul ordered them to set up a great stone before him, and let all that had cattle to kill, for their present use, bring them thither, and kill them under his eye upon that stone (1 Samuel 14:33), and the people did so (1 Samuel 14:34), so easily were they restrained and reformed when their prince took care to do his part. If magistrates would but use their power as they might, people would be made better than they are with more ease than is imagined." --Matthew Henry









Poole on 1 Samuel 14:31-35: Pursuit and Blood!


Verse 31:[1] And they smote the Philistines that day from Michmash to Aijalon: and the people were very faint. [Therefore, they smote (thus a great many interpreters), וַיַּכּוּ] Nevertheless, they smote, etc. (Dutch). [Others connect it with the prior verse, and indeed we had slaughtered...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (May 28, 2022)

John Calvin's Institutes: 'Understanding that the Lord would have our oaths to be a species of divine worship, we must be the more careful that they do not, instead of worship, contain insult, or contempt, and vilification. It is no slight insult to swear by him and do it falsely; hence in the Law this is termed profanation (Leviticus 19:12). For if God is robbed of his truth, what is it that remains? Without truth he could not be God. But assuredly he is robbed of his truth, when he is made the approver and attester of what is false. Hence, when Joshua is endeavouring to make Achan confess the truth, he says, "My son, give, I pray thee, glory to the Lord God of Israel," (Joshua 7:19); intimating, that grievous dishonour is done to God when men swear by him falsely. And no wonder; for, as far as in them lies, his sacred name is in a manner branded with falsehood. That this mode of expression was common among the Jews whenever any one was called upon to take an oath, is evident from a similar obtestation used by the Pharisees, as given in John (John 9:24). Scripture reminds us of the caution which we ought to use by employing such expressions as the following:—"As the Lord liveth;" "God do so and more also;" "I call God for a record upon my soul." [1 Samuel 14:44; 2 Kings 6:31; 2 Corinthians 1:23] Such expressions intimate, that we cannot call God to witness our statement, without imprecating his vengeance for perjury if it is false.'









Poole on 1 Samuel 14:36-46: Saul's Oath, Jonathan's Peril


Verse 36:[1] And Saul said, Let us go down after the Philistines by night, and spoil them until the morning light, and let us not leave a man of them. And they said, Do whatsoever seemeth good unto thee. Then said the priest, Let us draw near hither unto God. [And let us ravage them...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 1, 2022)

For those pursuing political power...

A lesson from the Scriptures...

"[Saul] had little enjoyment of himself after he took the kingdom. He could not vex his enemies without some vexation to himself, such thorns are crowns quilted with." -Matthew Henry









Poole on 1 Samuel 14:47-52: Saul's Wars


Verse 47:[1] So Saul took the kingdom over Israel, and fought against all his enemies on every side, against Moab, and against the children of (1 Sam. 11:11) Ammon, and against Edom, and against the kings of (2 Sam. 10:6) Zobah, and against the Philistines: and whithersoever he turned himself...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 3, 2022)

For the first time in English...

Poole's "Synopsis" on 1 Samuel 14 (Jonathan's faith and courage, Saul's foolish vow, and more) is now available in its entirety! free and online!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/1-samuel


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 6, 2022)

"Do not employ yourselves to defend or justify your sin, as if there was little or no evil in it; but rather lie open to conviction from the word of God, which is the law of liberty. This is an evil frequent in the world, by which men shut their own eyes, and drag their consciences at the heels of their selfwill. They will extol some notorious sins as great duties. Thus Saul extolled his own sinful conduct in the Amalekites, 1 Samuel 15. What they have done, not because it was lawful, must be lawful because they have done it. Their credit is engaged, and therefore they cannot quit it, but must go forward and defend an ill action because they have done it. At least they will palliate their guilt by every mean, and do their utmost to extenuate it, when they find it impossible altogether to defend it. Beware of this." --Thomas Boston









Poole's Outline of 1 Samuel 15: Saul's Rejection


Samuel sendeth Saul to destroy the Amalekites: his army, 1-5. He favoureth the Kenites; spareth Agag, and the best of the spoil: God rejects Saul from being king, 6-11. This Samuel declares to Saul; he commendeth, excuseth, at last humbleth himself, 12-25. Samuel is unmoved herewith; his...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 9, 2022)

"Our darling sin must die. Spare it not for its much crying. Let the goodness of God excite us to a sacred jealousy, and to a holy revenge against those iniquities which are hateful in his sight. Go forth to battle with Amalek, in his strength, and utterly destroy the accursed crew: let not one of them escape. [cf. 1 Samuel 15:3]" -Spurgeon









Poole on 1 Samuel 15:1-3: The Lord's War against Amalek!


[circa 1079 BC] Verse 1:[1] Samuel also said unto Saul, (1 Sam. 9:16) The LORD sent me to anoint thee to be king over his people, over Israel: now therefore hearken thou unto the voice of the words of the LORD. [The Lord sent me, so that I might anoint thee] That is to say, Thou hast been...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 16, 2022)

As the Western world's antipathy for Christianity grows, it is well to remember...

The Lord blesses those that bless His people, and curses those that curse them.

What a difference between the Amalekites and the Kenites...









Poole on 1 Samuel 15:4-6: Preparations for War on Amalek


Verse 4:[1] And Saul gathered the people together, and numbered them in Telaim, two hundred thousand footmen, and ten thousand men of Judah. [And Saul ordered the people, וַיְשַׁמַּע] And Saul assembled the people (Jonathan, Pagnine, Montanus, Drusius, Munster, Hebrews in Vatablus). Verbatim...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 22, 2022)

As it was in ancient times with the Amalekites, so it is now with our sin: God has declared total war. We must not spare the least, nor the culturally acceptable.

Partial obedience is no obedience.









Poole on 1 Samuel 15:7-9: Saul's (almost!) Complete Victory over Amalek!


Verse 7:[1] (1 Sam. 14:48) And Saul smote the Amalekites from (Gen. 2:11; 25:18) Havilah until thou comest to (Gen. 16:7) Shur, that is over against Egypt. [And Saul smote Amalek, from Havilah, until thou comest to Shur] There is an Ellipsis of a participle here: it is to be translated in...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 25, 2022)

"Repentance in God is not, as it is in us, a change of his mind, but a change of his method or dispensation. He does not alter his will, but wills an alteration." -Matthew Henry









Poole on 1 Samuel 15:10, 11: Jehovah's Repenting


Verse 10:[1] Then came the word of the LORD unto Samuel, saying… Verse 11:[2] (1 Sam. 15:35; Gen. 6:6, 7; 2 Sam. 24:16) It repenteth me that I have set up Saul to be king: for he is (Josh. 22:16; 1 Kings 9:6) turned back from following me, (1 Sam. 13:13; 15:3, 9) and hath not performed my...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 2, 2022)

Repentance or excuses?

When confronted with sin, which will you choose?

Saul...a cautionary tale...









Poole on 1 Samuel 15:12-21: Saul Confronted and Convicted, Part 1


Verse 12:[1] And when Samuel rose early to meet Saul in the morning, it was told Samuel, saying, Saul came to (Josh. 15:55) Carmel, and, behold, he set him up a place, and is gone about, and passed on, and gone down to Gilgal. [So that he might go to Saul in the morning] So that he might meet...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 9, 2022)

"Saul's sin in sparing Agag, and saving the best of the sheep and oxen, which he was commanded to destroy, was materially a far less sin than David's adultery and murder, yet it is made equal with a greater than both, even witchcraft itself, 1 Samuel 15:23; and whence received his sin such a dye, but from the wickedness of his heart, that was worse than David's when deepest in the temptation." --William Gurnall









Poole on 1 Samuel 15:22, 23: Saul Confronted and Convicted, Part 2


Verse 22:[1] And Samuel said, (Ps. 50:8, 9; Prov. 21:3; Is. 1:11-13, 16, 17; Jer. 7:22, 23; Mic. 6:6-8; Heb. 10:6-9) Hath the LORD as great delight in burnt offerings and sacrifices, as in obeying the voice of the LORD? Behold, (Eccles. 5:1; Hos. 6:6; Matt. 5:24; 9:13; 12:7; Mark 12:33) to...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 14, 2022)

In the course of 1 Samuel 15, it is said that God repented (v. 11), and that repentance is something that God does not do (v. 29).

How are these assertions to be harmonized?









Poole on 1 Samuel 15:24-31: Saul's Repentance, and the Never Repenting God


Verse 24:[1] (see 2 Sam. 12:13) And Saul said unto Samuel, I have sinned: for I have transgressed the commandment of the LORD, and thy words: because I (Ex. 23:2; Prov. 29:25; Is. 51:12, 13) feared the people, and obeyed their voice. [I have sinned] This is not a sincere repentance, but from...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 19, 2022)

'Believe it, souls, you must fall a-cutting your bosom sins in pieces by the sword of the Spirit, as Samuel cut Agag in pieces in Gilgal before the Lord, or else you will never obtain a perfect cure, 1 Samuel 15:33. Slight skirmishes will not do it; you must pursue your bosom sins to the death, or they will be the death of your souls.' -Thomas Brooks









Poole on 1 Samuel 15:32-35: The Execution of Agag


Verse 32:[1] Then said Samuel, Bring ye hither to me Agag the king of the Amalekites. And Agag came unto him delicately. And Agag said, Surely the bitterness of death is past. [To him was offered Agag, exceedingly fat and trembling, מַעֲדַנֹּת[2]] With, or in, his ornaments (Pagnine...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 22, 2022)

For the first time in English...

Poole's "Synopsis" of 1 Samuel 15 ("the Rejection of Saul") is now available in its entirety! free and online!









1 SAMUEL | from-ref-to-ref


Destined to be the largest, most comprehensive study of the Book of 1 Samuel online. Featuring Matthew Poole's Synopsis, practical comments from some of the pastors and teachers of the pastor, lectures, and much more!




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 23, 2022)

In 1 Samuel 16, we see Saul, rejected and waning; but David, called and waxing.

Poole provides an outline...









Poole's Outline of 1 Samuel 16: The Anointing of David


Samuel is sent by God; who, under pretence of a sacrifice for fear of Saul, cometh to Bethlehem; sanctifieth Jesse and his sons, 1-5. His human judgment in choosing Eliab the eldest son is reproved, 6, 7. God had chosen David the youngest to be king in Saul’s place, 8-12. Samuel anointeth...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 1, 2022)

"Note, Before solemn ordinances there must be a solemn protestation. When we are to offer spiritual sacrifices it concerns us, by sequestering ourselves from the world and renewing the dedication of ourselves to God, to sanctify ourselves. When our Lord Jesus came into the world, though men had reason enough to tremble, fearing that his errand was to condemn the world, yet he gave full assurance that he came peaceably, for he came to sacrifice, and he brought his offering along with him: A body hast thou prepared me. Let us sanctify ourselves, that we may have an interest in his sacrifice. Note, Those that come to sacrifice should come peaceably; religious exercises must not be performed tumultuously." --Matthew Henry









Poole on 1 Samuel 16:1-5: Samuel's Search for a New King


[circa 1063 BC] Verse 1:[1] And the LORD said unto Samuel, (1 Sam. 15:35) How long wilt thou mourn for Saul, seeing (1 Sam. 15:23) I have rejected him from reigning over Israel? (1 Sam. 9:16; 2 Kings 9:1) fill thine horn with oil, and go, I will send thee to Jesse the Bethlehemite: for (Ps...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 5, 2022)

A lesson from history...

Israel desired a king like the kings of the other nations, and they chose one that appeared so, big and broad-shouldered, majestic in bearing. But, what they really needed was the man after God's own heart...









Poole on 1 Samuel 16:6-11: God's Judgment, Man's Judgment


Verse 6:[1] And it came to pass, when they were come, that he looked on (1 Sam. 17:13) Eliab (called Elihu, 1 Chron. 27:18[2]), and (1 Kings 12:26) said, Surely the LORD’S anointed is before him. [And when they entered] With them entering, namely, the sons of Jesse. That is, with them...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 12, 2022)

The people chose a ruler like the kings of the other nations; but what they needed was "the man after God's own heart".

A lesson for the present hour...









Poole on 1 Samuel 16:12, 13: David's Royal Anointing


Verse 12:[1] And he sent, and brought him in. Now he was (1 Sam. 17:42; Song 5:10) ruddy, and withal of a beautiful countenance (Heb. fair of eyes[2]), and goodly to look to. (so 1 Sam. 9:17) And the LORD said, Arise, anoint him: for this is he. [He was ruddy[3] (thus nearly all...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 18, 2022)

A Demon is a spirit. So, of what use is David's harp in driving Saul's away?

Poole surveys the history of interpretation...









Poole on 1 Samuel 16:14-17: Of Music and Demons


Verse 14:[1] (1 Sam. 11:6; 18:12; 28:15; Judg. 16:20; Ps. 51:11) But the Spirit of the LORD departed from Saul, and (Judg. 9:23; 1 Sam. 18:10; 19:9) an evil spirit from the LORD troubled (or, terrified[2]) him. [The Spirit of the Lord withdrew from Saul] A good spirit (Vatablus), that Royal...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 25, 2022)

"It is a pity that music, which may be so serviceable to the good temper of the mind, should ever be abused by any to the support of vanity and luxury, and made an occasion of drawing the heart away from God and serious things: if this be to any the effect of it, it drives away the good Spirit, not the evil spirit." -Matthew Henry 









Poole on 1 Samuel 16:18-23: David Summoned


Verse 18:[1] Then answered one of the servants, and said, Behold, I have seen a son of Jesse the Beth-lehemite, that is cunning in playing, and (1 Sam. 17:32, 34-36) a mighty valiant man, and a man of war, and prudent in matters (or, speech[2]), and a comely person, and (1 Sam. 3:19; 18:12, 14)...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 26, 2022)

Poole's "Synopsis" on 1 Samuel 16 (the demon-possession of Saul, and the rise of David) is now available in English for the first time! free and online!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/1-samuel


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 27, 2022)

Not just a Sunday-school story any more...

Study the Biblical text of David and Goliath with Matthew Poole!

Poole outlines the chapter...









Poole's Outline of 1 Samuel 17: David and Goliath


The armies of the Israelites and Philistines ready for battle: Goliath terrifieth the Israelites with his stature, armour, and challenge, 1-11. David sent by his father to visit his brethren; is willing to encounter with him, 12-27; for which Eliab chideth him: he is brought to Saul, and...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 3, 2022)

What are we to make of the Biblical reports concerning Giants?

Poole dives into the testimony of Scripture and ancient history...









Poole on 1 Samuel 17:1-4: Goliath, Part 1


Verse 1:[1] Now the Philistines (1 Sam. 13:5) gathered together their armies to battle, and were gathered together at (Josh. 15:35; 2 Chron. 28:18) Shochoh, which belongeth to Judah, and pitched between Shochoh and Azekah, in Ephes-dammim (or, the coast of Dammim,[2] called Pas-dammim, 1 Chron...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 9, 2022)

Goliath's incredible size and strength is further emphasized in the description of his armaments.

Poole explores the details...









Poole on 1 Samuel 17:5, 6: Goliath, Part 2


Verse 5:[1] And he had an helmet of brass upon his head, and he was armed (Heb. clothed[2]) with a coat of mail; and the weight of the coat was five thousand shekels of brass. [And a cassis/helmet of brass, וְכ֤וֹבַע נְחֹ֙שֶׁת֙] And a galea/helmet of brass (Montanus, Pagnine, Jonathan, Syriac...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 16, 2022)

Matthew Hostus, a sixteenth century German antiquarian, estimates the total weight of Goliath's armaments at almost 300 pounds!

Although amazing! Poole finds that such strength is not singular in history...









Poole on 1 Samuel 17:7: Goliath, Part 3


Verse 7:[1] And the (2 Sam. 21:19) staff of his spear was like a weaver’s beam; and his spear’s head weighed six hundred shekels of iron: and one bearing a shield went before him. [Now, the shaft of his spear, וְחָ֣ץ חֲנִית֗וֹ] Certain exemplars have חֵץ, the arrow of his spear;[2] others...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 20, 2022)

What is the Giant in your life, bidding defiance to your God?

Is is not time to face it, trusting in the Almighty?

Poole consider's Goliath's challenge...









Poole on 1 Samuel 17:8-11: Goliath's Challenge


Verse 8:[1] And he stood and cried unto the armies of Israel, and said unto them, Why are ye come out to set your battle in array? am not I a Philistine, and ye (1 Sam. 8:17) servants to Saul? choose you a man for you, and let him come down to me. [Why have ye come?[2] etc.] Why are ye come...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 26, 2022)

And who will face Goliath, the mighty champion of the Philistines?

Poole explores the humble circumstances of David and his family...









Poole on 1 Samuel 17:12-15: David's Family Circumstances


Verse 12:[1] Now David was (1 Sam. 17:58; Ruth 4:22; 1 Sam. 16:1, 18) the son of that (Gen. 35:19) Ephrathite of Beth-lehem-judah, whose name was Jesse; and he had (1 Sam. 16:10, 11; see 1 Chron. 2:13-15) eight sons: and the man went among men for an old man in the days of Saul. [Now, David...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 4, 2022)

"That children ought to have the consent of their parents in making choice of their calling, and not place themselves as they please, is evident by the approved practise of the saints recorded in God's word." -W. Gouge









Poole on 1 Samuel 17:16-19: David's Errand to the Army, Part 1


Verse 16:[1] And the Philistine drew near morning and evening, and presented himself forty days. [He was proceeding morning and evening, הַשְׁכֵּ֣ם וְהַעֲרֵ֑ב] Verbatim: setting out in the morning and setting out in the evening, that is, coming in the morning, and coming in the evening...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 8, 2022)

The Lord has sent His people into the world on an errand, a Great Commission to fulfill. Let us be intentional and faithful in its discharge.









Poole on 1 Samuel 17:20-24: David's Errand to the Army, Part 2


Verse 20:[1] And David rose up early in the morning, and left the sheep with a keeper, and took, and went, as Jesse had commanded him; and he came to the trench (or, place of the carriage,[2] 1 Sam. 26:5[3]), as the host was going forth to the fight (or, battle array, or, place of fight[4])...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 15, 2022)

A word of encouragement to those bearing witness...

"Those that undertake great and public services must not think it strange if they be discountenanced and opposed by those from whom they had reason to expect support and assistance; but must humbly go on with their work, in the face not only of their enemies' threats, but of their friends' slights and suspicions." --Matthew Henry









Poole on 1 Samuel 17:25-30: David's Errand to the Army, Part 3


Verse 25:[1] And the men of Israel said, Have ye seen this man that is come up? surely to defy Israel is he come up: and it shall be, that the man who killeth him, the king will enrich him with great riches, and (Josh. 15:16) will give him his daughter, and make his father’s house free in...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 25, 2022)

David, drawing upon his past experiences of Divine deliverance, trusts God in his present circumstances, facing the giant.

Christian, apply former lessons to your present trials; trust the Good Shepherd; and find rest for your soul.









Poole on 1 Samuel 17:31-39: David's Faith in Facing Goliath


Verse 31:[1] And when the words were heard which David spake, they rehearsed them before Saul: and he sent for him (Heb. took him[2]). [And they were reported in the presence of Saul. When he had been brought to him, וַיַּגִּ֥דוּ לִפְנֵֽי־שָׁא֖וּל וַיִּקָּחֵֽהוּ׃] And they revealed towards...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 1, 2022)

"But what arms and ammunition is David furnished with? Truly none but what he brought with him as a shepherd; no breastplate, nor corselet, but his plain shepherd's coat; no spear, but his staff; no sword nor bow, but his sling; no quiver, but his scrip; nor any arrows, but, instead of them, five smooth stones picked up out of the brook, 1 Sam 17:40. By this it appeared that his confidence was purely in the power of God, and not in any sufficiency of his own, and that now at length he who put it into his heart to fight the Philistine put it into his head with what weapons to do it." (Matthew Henry).









Poole on 1 Samuel 17:40, 41: Preparing to Face the Giant


Verse 40:[1] And he took his staff in his hand, and chose him five smooth stones out of the brook (or, valley[2]), and put them in a shepherd’s bag (Heb. vessel[3]) which he had, even in a scrip; and his sling was in his hand: and he drew near to the Philistine. [And he took his staff] That...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 4, 2022)

Fighting what feels like a losing battle against sin?

"Faith purifies the heart from sin, by engaging against sin in Christ's strength, as David engaged against Goliath, 1 Samuel 17:47, not in his own strength, but in the strength and name of the Lord of hosts. Faith leads the soul directly to God, and engages God against sin, so as that the combat, by the wisdom of faith, is changed, and made now rather between God and sin than between sin and the soul; and so sin comes to fall before the power and glorious presence of God." -Thomas Brooks









Poole on 1 Samuel 17:42-47: Goliath's Self-Confidence, David's Faith


Verse 42:[1] And when the Philistine looked about, and saw David, he (Ps. 123:3, 4; 1 Cor. 1:27, 28) disdained him: for he was but a youth, and (1 Sam. 16:12) ruddy, and of a fair countenance. [He despised him] He despised his arms, age, and beauty (Lapide). He employed a threefold argument...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 15, 2022)

"Let not the strong man glory in his strength, nor the armed man in his armour. See how God resists the proud and pours contempt upon those that bid defiance to him and his people. None ever hardened his heart against God and prospered." -Matthew Henry 









Poole on 1 Samuel 17:48-58: Slaying the Giant


Verse 48:[1] And it came to pass, when the Philistine arose, and came and drew nigh to meet David, that David hasted, and ran toward the army to meet the Philistine. [He hastens to the fight over against the Philistine (similarly Munster, Tigurinus, Castalio), וַיָּ֥רָץ הַמַּעֲרָכָ֖ה לִקְרַ֥את...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 17, 2022)

For the first time in English...

Matthew Poole's treatment of the famous David and Goliath narrative (1 Samuel 17) is now available in its entirety! free and online!

#matthewpoole #matthewhenry #bible #puritans #reformedscholasticism #1samuel









1 SAMUEL | from-ref-to-ref


Destined to be the largest, most comprehensive study of the Book of 1 Samuel online. Featuring Matthew Poole's Synopsis, practical comments from some of the pastors and teachers of the pastor, lectures, and much more!




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 18, 2022)

"This is a very ordinary piece of the divine conduct, the mystery of God, first, as it were, to pass the sentence of death on a promised mercy, to bury and lay the gravestone on it, and then to raise it up, and bring it in." -Thomas Brooks 

So it is...and so it was with David...









Poole's Outline of 1 Samuel 18: Saul's Jealousy Rising


Jonathan loveth David; they covenant together, 1-4. Saul envieth David’s praise; in his fury seeketh to kill him, 5-11: is afraid of him; and removeth him: he is loved by the people, 12-16. Saul offereth David his daughters; first Merab, who is given to Adriel; then Michal, who loveth David...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 19, 2022)

"Our Lord Jesus has thus shown his love to us, that he stripped himself to clothe us, emptied himself to enrich us; nay, he did more than Jonathan, he clothed himself with our rags, whereas Jonathan did not put on David's." -Matthew Henry 

Beautiful...









Poole on 1 Samuel 18:1-5: David at the Court of Saul


Verse 1:[1] And it came to pass, when he had made an end of speaking unto Saul, that (Gen. 44:30) the soul of Jonathan was knit with the soul of David, (1 Sam. 19:2; 20:17; 2 Sam. 1:26; Deut. 13:6) and Jonathan loved him as his own soul. [When he had made an end of speaking to Saul] He asked...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 29, 2022)

Interested in the music of the ancient Hebrews?

You will find some savory morsels here in Poole!

See also Robert Nevin's remarks in the "Comments"...









Poole on 1 Samuel 18:6, 7: David Magnified in Song


Verse 6:[1] And it came to pass as they came, when David was returned from the slaughter of the Philistine (or, Philistines[2]), that (Ex. 15:20; Judg. 11:34) the women came out of all cities of Israel, singing and dancing, to meet king Saul, with tabrets, with joy, and with instruments of...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 8, 2022)

When "an evil spirit from the Lord" came upon Saul, what does it mean when the Bible says that Saul "prophesied"?

Poole explores...









Poole on 1 Samuel 18:8-11: Of Music and Demons (Revisited)


Verse 8:[1] And Saul was very wroth, and the saying (Eccles. 4:4) displeased him (Heb. was evil in his eyes[2]); and he said, They have ascribed unto David ten thousands, and to me they have ascribed but thousands: and what can he have more but (1 Sam. 15:28) the kingdom? [And Saul was very...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 13, 2022)

"Men think the way to be feared is to hector and threaten, which makes them feared by fools only, but despised by the wise and good; whereas the way to be both feared and loved, feared by those to whom we would wish to be a terror and loved by those to whom we would wish to be a delight, is to behave ourselves wisely. Wisdom makes the face to shine and commands respect." -Matthew Henry









Poole on 1 Samuel 18:12-19: Envy and Malice's Fruit


Verse 12:[1] And Saul was (1 Sam. 18:15, 29) afraid of David, because (1 Sam. 16:13, 18) the LORD was with him, and was (1 Sam. 16:14; 28:15) departed from Saul. [And Saul was afraid] Lest David should be chosen by the people as king, from a collation of what follows, and from verse 7...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 20, 2022)

"And her dowry shall be...100 Philistine foreskins!"

Wait...what?!!









Poole on 1 Samuel 18:20-30: Bloody Bride-Price


Verse 20:[1] (1 Sam. 18:28) And Michal Saul’s daughter loved David: and they told Saul, and the thing pleased him (Heb. was right in his eyes[2]). The thing pleased him: Not for any respect he had to David, but for his own malicious and wicked ends, that he might make use of her love to...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 22, 2022)

For the first time in English...

Matthew Poole's treatment of 1 Samuel 18 (Saul's growing hatred of David, complete with a demon possession) is now available in its entirety! free and online!

#matthewpoole #matthewhenry #bible #reformedscholasticm

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/1-samuel


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 27, 2022)

Surveying David's multiple escapes in 1 Samuel 19, Matthew Henry observes, "Thus God has many ways of preserving his people. Providence is never at a loss."

A comforting thought in troubled times...









Poole's Outline of 1 Samuel 19: Saul's Murderous Pursuit of David


Saul purposeth to kill David; Jonathan discloseth it; speaketh in his behalf to Saul, who sweareth not to kill him; he returneth to court, 1-7. By reason of his success in a new war, Saul again seeketh to kill him; Michal acquainteth him with it; he flieth; she deceiveth her father, 8-17...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 2, 2023)

"We must be willing to hear reason, and to take all reproofs and good advice even from our inferiors, parents from their own children. How forcible are right words!" -Matthew Henry









Poole on 1 Samuel 19:1-7: Jonathan's Intercession


Verse 1:[1] And Saul spake to Jonathan his son, and to all his servants, that they should kill David. [And he spoke to Jonathan] Although he knew that he was allied to David. For, he was thinking that Jonathan would have a great regard to his own advantage, than to his covenant (Martyr). Saul...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Saturday at 5:06 AM)

"Those that are ill paid for doing good, yet must not be weary of well doing, remembering what a bountiful benefactor our heavenly Father is, even to the froward and unthankful." -Matthew Henry

Illustrated in the relationship of David and Saul...









Poole on 1 Samuel 19:8-17: Delivered from Saul by Saul's Daughter!


[circa 1062 BC] Verse 8:[1] And there was war again: and David went out, and fought with the Philistines, and slew them with a great slaughter; and they fled from him (Heb. his face[2]). [Now, war was agitated again (Pagnine, similarly the Syriac, Arabic), וַתּ֥וֹסֶף הַמִּלְחָמָ֖ה לִֽהְי֑וֹת]...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------

